# 83' belly flop



## Stumpalump (Jul 7, 2017)

This has to be a record.
https://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/07/07/video-shows-colorado-womans-83-foot-belly-flop-gone-wrong.html


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 8, 2017)

Holy cow. I would never even consider jumping from something like that. Even when I was young and stupid I don't think I would have tried that. Maybe the guy at the top gave her a push to help her along.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2017)

wow! Never!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 8, 2017)

#-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone ever hear/read what her injuries where? News article says she had "bloody nose and highly disoriented” after the dive. I bet she has internal injuries of some kind, luckily she did not rupture an organ.


----------



## gnappi (Aug 18, 2017)

I don't wish misfortune on anyone, but stupid people who put themselves in harms way deserve everything they ask for.

There's a saying... (paraphrased)

"I would never think of all of the killing stupid people on the Earth, but do you think we could just remove all of the warning labels and let nature take its course"?


----------



## Crazyboat (Sep 18, 2017)

Bet that left a mark! :LOL2:


----------

